# The Last Farewell.



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

For the last two days, I've spent some four hours typing up and editing this thread on each day, but you have refused to post my thread for me. What have I doe that is so wrong for you not to display my short story, about the last eight months that I spent in Australia before leaving to anchor in International Waters inside The Great Barrier Reef, 25 miles east of Bloomfield? Seven and a half months later my anchor chain broke in a storm, and I was shipwrecked on Emily Reef, where I spent three years castaway... over two months alone. I returned to England after collecting my wife, Mariana, and our two children from Western Samoa. Please reconsider this, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For the readers of my short stories.*

I'm rather peeved that my short story, 'The Last Farewell', hasn't yet been posted on this website. It is an important part of the overall story covering the five years that I spent in and off the Australian coast with my ship, Début.
To correct my last short thread, I spent three years and seventeen days castaway on Emily Reef, of which I spent two years, one month and seventeen days alone after I arranged a lift back to Australia for my wife, Mariana, and our son, Robbie. The following short stories would cover the seven and a half months that I spent anchored in International Waters 25 miles due east of Bloomfield... at the 40 metre depth marked on the admiralty chart, AUS 831.
I'm hoping that someone out there can persuade the powers that be to publish this short story for my readers, so that I can post the other three, making up this true story of Debut. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For hawkey01.*

Hi, hawkey01, good to hear from you. The thread in question is, 'The Last Farewell', and covers the last eight months I spent in Australia with Début up until the day that me and Mariana left, heading north to anchor 25 miles east of Bloomfield. We were served with a writ to leave Australian Territorial Water, after staying more than the permitted twelve months limit under their law. 
I phoned the Maritime General's office in Canberra, and was told that any area of water inside The Great Barrier Reef that is more than five miles from any drying reef is considered to be in International Waters. 
I was waiting for Phillips-Woodhouse Productions to complete the required alterations to their film script to comply with the specifications of their financial backers, before returning to Cairns to go up on the slipway... but nothing became of this, although they did complete the film using another Grimsby trawler.
Both on last Sunday and Monday I typed up and edited the thread, 'The Last Farewell', taking some four hours each day to do so... but on submitting the thread, it was not posted on both occasions. I don't know why! I am quite happy to submit this thread again if I'm assured that it will be posted, as well as the three or four more that follow it leading up to me leaving Début on Emily Reef on 16th June, 1990, after being castaway for more than three years. I returned to the UK, after collecting my wife, Mariana, and our two children from Western Samoa.
I am hoping for a favourable response, as I have received some favourable comments for my previous postings. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dick,

I have passed this to our tech team. I don't know if with limited info they can help you. They may well come back and ask some questions so keep an eye on this thread.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For Hawkey01.*

Thank you for that, Hawkey10. Tomorrow I'll split the thread into a trilogy and post each part separately. The single thread of 'The Last Farewell', could be too long, and is being tripped by some hidden part of your hard-drive. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

